# Raft off log jam MF Salmon?



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Did the raft that got jammed somewhere around Dolly Lake last week get pulled off? I know the group abandoned self rescue attempts as we met at Cache Ck take out.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Not sure if it's the same raft but there was a raft pinned above Indian that another group was able to get down to Indian. The owner was looking to fly back in and row it out. Seems to me it would make sense to fly in and fly out with your boat but it's not my boat.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Conundrum said:


> Not sure if it's the same raft but there was a raft pinned above Indian that another group was able to get down to Indian. The owner was looking to fly back in and row it out. Seems to me it would make sense to fly in and fly out with your boat but it's not my boat.


Sounds like the same one, they launched a day after us on June 30th and were behind us until the last day. They told us the oarsman took the wrong channel in the Dolly lake area and got badly hung up on a huge log jam. They tried for hours to extract it to no avail, said the logjam was unstable and scary to work on. If I understood correctly the oarsman hiked back to Boundary, he was at Cache when we pulled out and not sure how he was going to get his boat. 
I don't even know how the FS views people entering the permitted section to bring out a boat without being on a permit but yeah, probably should fly out.


----------

